# NORTH KOREA - Stadium and Arena Development News



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*PyongYang , Seosan Stadium (25K)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*PyongYang Ice Rink*


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

*PyongYang*

Rungnado Stadium (above) 

Moranbong Stadium (under)


----------



## Talbot (Jul 13, 2004)

It's weird seeing all those structures, and everything basically looks empty. But they are nice stadiums.


----------



## TheZoolooMaster (Sep 14, 2011)

I read somewhere that the Rungnado Stadium supposedly had a capacity of 200'000 people. Now, I know that Wikipedia says its capacity is only 150'000 (perhaps revised for safety?) but that still makes it the largest stadium in the world by seating capacity; so doesn't that warrant a thread of its own?


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

*PYONGYANG - Rungnado 1st of May Stadium (150,000)*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=849900








TheZoolooMaster said:


> I read somewhere that the Rungnado Stadium supposedly had a capacity of 200'000 people. Now, I know that Wikipedia says its capacity is only 150'000 (perhaps revised for safety?) but that still makes it the largest stadium in the world by seating capacity; so doesn't that warrant a thread of its own?


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Pyongyang Moranbong Stadium (70k)*


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

*Pyongyang , Yanggakdo Stadium*


----------



## djidma11 (Mar 11, 2012)

repin said:


> PyongYang Sports Center (left) , PyongYang Ice Rink (right)


Woooow :cheers: Any interior pics?


----------



## Laurence2011 (Mar 4, 2011)

If you spend a bit of time just looking around north korea on google earth, you can actually see a huge amount of stadiums, many are unused and seem to have been turned into campsites or military camps. Have a real close look in and around pyongyang and you'll see what I mean, it's weird!


----------



## Korsakov (May 12, 2008)

Nice, 3 large stadiums in a city of 3 million. The press shows a side of the coin.


----------



## eMKay (Feb 2, 2007)

Laurence2011 said:


> If you spend a bit of time just looking around north korea on google earth, you can actually see a huge amount of stadiums, many are unused and seem to have been turned into campsites or military camps. Have a real close look in and around pyongyang and you'll see what I mean, it's weird!


It's not that weird, it's communism. Gotta keep the workers working, and since the only thing NK exports is B.S. You gotta have workers build something besides statues and apartment blocks


----------



## Luigi742 (Apr 13, 2012)

North Korea is best Korea


----------



## Korsakov (May 12, 2008)




----------



## Köbtke (Jun 29, 2005)

Korsakov said:


>


Wow, I know it's OT but does anyone know anything about those new looking high-rises by the river? Not looking too shabby.


----------



## datoriprogram (Sep 21, 2009)

Those highrises actually look pretty good! I googled it and I think it might be "Kurata Street", an elite build for the 100th anniversary of Kim-Il Sung's birth.

http://english.caixin.com/2012-06-27/100404786.html


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

^^ It's usually called Changjon Street from what I've seen. 






http://www.koreatimes.co.kr/www/news/nation/2012/07/116_113887.html


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

inside
























djidma11 said:


> Woooow :cheers: Any interior pics?


----------



## cavalier (Jul 13, 2010)

Luigi742 said:


> North Korea is best Korea


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

*PyongYang Taekwondo Hall*


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

*Pyongyang , Moranbong Stadium*













repin said:


> if you want to see more pictures of North Korean stadiums including World major stadiums , Please visit below URL.
> 
> http://cafe.daum.net/stade/5BHe/20
> 
> http://cafe.daum.net/stade/5BXH/66


----------



## mike4321 (Dec 10, 2012)

I love such cultural aspects shaping in any international level programs as it gives a refreshing effect. Also, it gives helps to provide a base theme to many such events. I really think the photographs complement the idea you were trying to communicate.go here
________________________
Mike Gallan


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

*May Day Stadium*


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

*May day*


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

*PyongYang , Seosan Stadium (25K)*













adeaide said:


>


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Taekwondo Hall*













repin said:


>


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Moranbong Stadium*


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

*Ryuyong Jong Ju Yong Indoor Stadium in Pyongyang on 28 February 2013*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Moranbong Stadium*


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

*Ryuyong Jong Ju Yong Indoor Stadium in Pyongyang*


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

repin said:


> PyongYang Sports Center (left) , PyongYang Ice Rink (right)


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*PyongYang Sports Center*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Pyongyang Ice rink*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Sariwon*


----------



## alejo25 (Nov 17, 2006)

Edit


----------



## worldbaseball (Dec 20, 2014)

Has anyone seen any photos of DPRK baseball facilities? If so please post.

Thanks


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Rungrado May Day Stadium*


----------



## trmather (Feb 7, 2008)

That looks absolutely amazing.

Glad to see they've renovated it, looks like proper seats as well. Doubt we'll ever know the true capacity either before or after this.

Still when you see the photo from the rear of the second tier behind the goal, must be basically impossible to see what's happening on the pitch for a game of football.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Great renovation! Looks much better with the orange stripes.

If you look closely here you can see Pyongyang has a suspension bridge too.


----------



## poguemahone (Apr 4, 2012)

Is that a Synthetic pitch? Or have the painted it? Colour looks way too dark and perfect for it to be the cut of the grass.


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

It's artificial, but it's new because they used to have the old school stuff in there. The new turf looks fantastic when it's first installed.


----------



## xalexey (Feb 7, 2014)

Need to apply for the FIFA World Cup.


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

I am not ' a roof man' , but this one is absolutely stunning.


----------



## WesTexas (Aug 20, 2011)

They are honey potting us!


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Mayday Stadium*


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Fascinating: https://twitter.com/brfootball/status/943510755550420995


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

> I've been asked this a lot recently, so any ground hoppers looking to check North Korea off the box, there's a trip being organised to Pyongyang for the crunch Asian Cup qualifier v Hong Kong in March.
> 
> https://koryogroup.com/tours/253


https://twitter.com/JamesPiotr


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Pyongyang , Seosan Stadium , 25K*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Pyongyang , Rungrado Stadium , 150K*


----------

